# Meme my pan/Carbon pan abuse



## madmotts (Nov 21, 2021)

I got this back from my GF. I don’t think even barkeepers friend will help. meme my pan.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Nov 21, 2021)

Do you mean your ex gf?


----------



## BillHanna (Nov 21, 2021)

Hockey3081 said:


> Do you mean your ex gf?


Not until after Christmas. Gotta recoup.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 21, 2021)

Put it on low fire with hot water to make the dirt come off. In the worst case you will have to use more aggressive means and repeat the seasoning. These things happen.


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 21, 2021)

Benuser said:


> These things happen.


...when you use it as a flower pot for a few years...


----------



## Noxion (Nov 21, 2021)

it seems you're being cheated on; most surely another male burried her cooking and the pan (to avoid her skills) in the garden.


----------



## shotsfired (Nov 21, 2021)

that will need a wire wheel to clean up


----------



## Chips (Nov 22, 2021)

Yeah that looks like it was left in a damp garden for a few months.


----------



## sumis (Nov 22, 2021)

make fond.

.


----------



## rcav8or (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## J_Wisdom (Nov 22, 2021)

Was, or is she mad at you? Or, is this just a joke?


----------



## madmotts (Nov 23, 2021)

J_Wisdom said:


> Was, or is she mad at you? Or, is this just a joke?


I think she was embarrassed so she didn't bring it up.


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 25, 2021)

She played strip poker with the pan. Pan lost.


----------



## madmotts (Dec 7, 2021)

After a bit of elbow grease it’s back to life. I went at it with boiling and scraping, followed by a lot of Bar Keepers friend. There’s some warp that needs attention but it’s back in the rotation. Picture before seasoning. Just another reason to skip the non stick. Back from the grave or garden…


----------



## Boynutman (Dec 7, 2021)

Great salvage. So easy to toss stuff and buy new, good to see people who care.


----------

